# Other > DWD Book Club >  Week 1: Room discussion group. **SPOILERS**

## Paula

*Just some questions for starters - pitch in with your own comments or ignore these as you see fit* 

How has growing up in Room stunted Jacks development and how has he benefitted?

How do you think Mas life would have differed in Room if Jack was never born?

If you were Ma, would you have told Jack the truth about Outside from the start? 

Being Outside was a massive shock for Jack. What struck you as the toughest challenge he had to face, and why?

How did the story being narrated by Jack help the author deal with difficult situations? How did this type of narration make it more difficult for the author?

----------


## Suzi

I just want to say that I think Ma was incredible. She managed to raise Jack so brilliantly and teach him so much against all odds. She really is amazing. 

Although he struggles with social stuff, Ma pushed him academically with him being able to read and write. She did the very best she could throughout. 
I don't think she would have coped without him. I think it would have been a recurring cycle of abuse, pregnancy, abuse etc... 
His toughest challenge? People. 
I think had it been narrated by Ma then more would have had to be said about the actual abuse. With Jack's narration it means it's all implied, which makes it worse in so many ways itms?

----------


## magie06

I think Ma was really doing her best. She was so young when taken, that I think she still has a lot of growing up and learning to do. But she really did her best in a chronic situation.
Jack was deprived of so much social interaction. He didn't understand that he what he saw on television could be real. 
But Ma did a brilliant job of teaching him how to read and write. She also had a lot of structure in their day. The fact that they had a fixed time to eat, to exercise and to learn was very important. 
Ma would have been trapped in a never ending cycle of abuse, pregnancy, abuse etc. Although the abuse went on, Ma protected Jack from it by placing his bed in wardrobe. 
Ma did the right thing by not telling Jack about outside before she had her escape plan ready. It was a shock to Jack's system but Jack is young and with help, will cope.
At first his biggest challenge seemed to be stairs. He wend down them on his bum for a while because everything in Room was the same level. I think his biggest adjustment would be all the people. After just being Jack and Ma for all of his life, to suddenly have so many different people all coming and going, but yet the only constant was Ma. The difficulty is hinted at when Grandma says that Jack is very difficult and she's at the end of her tether. In my opinion it shows that Jack is finding it touch being around strangers.

----------


## Suzi

I have to say that I was really disappointed with the ending..

----------


## Jaquaia

What disappointed you?

----------


## Paula

Ma did brilliantly in horibble circumstances but I dont think she ever expected to escape - her only focus was to get Jack out. 

I think Jacks biggest challenge is going to be sharing Ma - even at the end with their new home there was never any doubt theyd share the bed, he has no concept of allowing her to be her own person. I know this sounds odd but I really struggled with that - Ive always insisted on my kids giving me personal space

----------


## Suzi

> What disappointed you?


Actually it was that nothing seemed resolved. Does that make sense? There was no sentencing, there was nothing sorted for Ma and Jack properly. 

The lost relationship with her mother hit me hard, from both points of view actually. 
I also really struggled with a great need to know that Ma is going to be OK. That she'll find someone to be her protector and someone to love her completely. That there would be someone there for when the flashbacks happened etc.

----------


## Paula

I did wonder if there was a sequel intended to settle things but the true genius of the book is in its unique viewpoint - I cant see how she could do that again. Mind you, I wonder how she could see a trial through Jacks eyes?

----------


## Suzi

Oh I know, I just wanted to know that it was all OK in the end and they both got their happy ever after kind of thing. It was just left a bit open...

----------


## Paula

I dont know if theyll ever get their happy ever after ....

----------


## Suzi

I think they will. There will always be repercussions of what happened, but they have to find some happiness....

----------


## Paula

Has anyone finished the book and would like to add their happenth worth?

----------


## OldMike

I've only read to page 74, what I like is how it written from a child's (Jack) perspective.

From what I gather Ma is being held prisoner against her will in this room and subjected to abuse by Old Nick, she's even had his child.

Another incident because Ma didn't do something she got the blame and Old Nick ended up strangling her leaving bruises on her neck.

I'm no not sure how dark and horrible this story is heading.

----------


## Paula

I think youve pretty much got to the worst of it, it does get more positive

----------


## Suzi

Yes that is right and when I told Marc about it he asked me to stop because he couldn't handle that as a context at all... You wont be alone if you don't want to continue with it.

----------


## OldMike

I could see the abuse continuing and worsening and it was starting to upset me.

----------


## Suzi

That's understandable lovely.

----------


## Paula

> I could see the abuse continuing and worsening and it was starting to upset me.


I knew, when I suggested it, that it was going to be challenging which is why I flagged that up on the other thread. Im sorry if Ive upset you  :(:

----------


## OldMike

No you haven't upset me Paula (could Princess Sparkles ever upset me, NEVER)
Paula change the  :(:  to a  :(happy):  smiley

----------

Paula (21-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Thing is, no matter what book is chosen there is the potential for anyone to not like it for one reason or another, and tbh if it's not a book you get on with - for whatever reason then I still feel that it is important to talk about how/what/where and why that is itms? I think your feelings are just as important as anyone elses and they should be acknowledged and discussed...

----------

OldMike (21-07-18),Paula (21-07-18)

----------

